# Agreed Value Insurance.



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just popped into A-Plan and had a chat about agreed value insurance. I asked if it was a good idea or how my policy worked with the mods declared.

The reply was this,

'With your insurer Ensign, they will replace or repair the car to the same level of modification as you have now. So if your car is stolen and not recovered, they will search the market and find a car that closest fits your level of mods and replace it, or, if you prefer, use that car as the market value of yours and give you the money.'


Basically, I was told that agreed value doesn't always mean agreed value and insurers have been known to not honour it. You are better off finding an insurer who insures 'like for like' incase of a loss.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

'With your insurer Ensign, they will replace or repair the car to the same level of modification as you have now. So if your car is stolen and not recovered, they will search the market and find a car that closest fits your level of mods and replace it, or, if you prefer, use that car as the market value of yours and give you the money.'

I got told exactly the same thing when i was revewing


----------

